# bikini/tankini/cozzie??



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

hi

off on holidays in 4 weeks.... ive always worn a skimpy bikini and have always been slim.

However, this time im not slim! After having my twins i have this awful jelly belly with stretch marks all over it      It just hangs over my trousers and looks horrid. 

Ive no idea what to wear at the pool/beach on holiday.  Im, sure a bikini is not an option so ive been looking at tankinis. However, they are tight looking, so if they are all tight then ill just have to grin and bear the bikini as id like a tankini to be a bit floaty to cover the belly, no point if its tight as it looks just as bad.  

Id rather not wear a cozzie.... just doesnt seem right to me wearing a big cozzie on hols. 

Anyone any suggestions?


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

We're going away too in 4wks, where you going?  I'm afraid i've resorted to a cossie, there are some lovely ones around - not at all granny looking!!  I've found a few in Debenhams that i've loved, some strapless but hold it all in types!!  I've had a lot of surgery on my tummy as well as the reminents of two babies its not great!!   ....


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

from one bev to another!!

we are off to majorca, cant wait.

ill have a look at debenhams thanks x


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

have you thought of one of these? http://www.figleaves.com/uk/product.asp?product=Melissa-Odabash-Amalfi-bandeau-cutout-swimsuit-with-tie-side-detail&product_id=MEL-AMALFI&size=&colour=Black .. if you have a nice figure and are just worried about your tum this may be helpful, there are loads of them about that are much much cheaper than that though  ..DD1 has seen a nice one somewhere but I think it's too sexy for a 15 year old


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Baby2 - yes they are very popular this year!!

Mummy - we love Majorca, our favourite destination, we've been to Magaluf, Sa Coma, Palma Nova and Alcudia - hope you have a great time.

Bev xx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi,

Very do some Bikini's called shapewear. My sister ordered some and the bottoms come quite high up, also do them in shorts. She's had a section with twins too and was very paranoid but she felt "ok" in these    They look nice too

We're off to Majorca in 3 weeks    Love the place


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

ohhh thanks, ill have a look tomorrow... where in majorca r u going. we are going to cala millor


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

We looked at a few hotels there, but dh wanted to go to back to Alcudia


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Kate my little boy had a ball in Alcudia, so lovely having such a long shallow beach.


----------

